# 17 month old tired alot



## firsttimer80

Hi, I feel like i'm constantly worrying lately!
But since the weekend my LO seems tired a lot.
He is in bed for 7.45pm and wakes at about 7-7.20 ish. So plenty of sleep.
Today he had a 3 hour sleep!! Woke at 4pm and still couldn't wait to get to bed this evening at 7.30... didn't even want his normal cuddles and sing of baa baa black cheep!! lol
He has been tired in the morning, rubbing his eyes etc.

Can this happen at a growth spurt? Are there any at this age?
Hoping he isn't going to come down with an illness and its a growth spurt!


----------



## mistyscott

Hi again!

Our boys are the exact same age - and ds has been like this recently too. I've put it down to a growth spurt as he has been eating a lot, sleeping 12-13hrs at night, and taking 1-2hr naps :o

It's made going out to groups a bit pointless though. He spent play group lying around on the floor with his thumb in!


----------



## firsttimer80

Hi again!!! Seems our boys have a few things in common :)
That's good to hear then!! Hoping its just a phase and not an illness.
I need to stop worrying and just enjoy that he is sleeping well, as i'm sure there will be more teeth on the way soon which will put a stop to it!!!! lol


----------



## Mrs R

My twins are 2 yrs and 4 months and still sleep 12 hours a night and some days need a 3 hour sleep (love those days!) At 17 months I think they were still having 2 sleeps a day so maybe your LO is just having one big long sleep instead of a few shorter ones.
Totally normal in this house anyway x


----------



## Septie

My LO is the same age, and I agree there is something going on (teething, growth spurt, who knows?). Unfortunately for us, LO is sleeping even worse than usual - back to waking every 2 hours or so, sometimes more often. He is also very clingy during the day, off and on the boob constantly. He won't settle for OH at all. It's pretty rough right now...I just checked his temp wondering as well if he was coming down with something...


----------



## mistyscott

Ds now looks like he's either getting a cold or a tooth is on its way - snotty nose, coughing and generally a bit ick, poor thing. So the sleepiness may have been a precursor...who knows with these toddlers!


----------



## pinkpolkadot

Our LO will be 17 mo tomorrow and the last few days she has been sleeping in late in the morning 1-2 hours longer than normal. She is poorly at the mo but this doesn't usually change her sleep so maybe a growth spurt too? I am kind of hoping the lie ins last though :haha:


----------



## Mrs_Random

My boy is 18 months and needs his sleep - always has.

Just before Xmas he dropped from 2 x 1.5 hour naps a day to 1 x 2 hour nap a day (sometimes longer).

He sleeps from about 7.30pm & gets up between 7-8 am each day.
Sometimes he sleeps until after 8 sometimes he's up by 7.15 - going to bed late/early makes no difference its just pot luck !

I thought it was illness at first when his naps when to pot but he just didn't need as many - most days.

The days I love the most are when he has 1 x 1 hour nap before lunch then another 1.5 to 2 hours in the aft! That doesn't happen often any more though.


----------

